# Wheat Fed Baby Backs



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 4, 2008)

*Murphy Farm's Wheat Fed Pork Baby Back Ribs* from The Fresh Market (Southeast food chain)

Holy Good Gracious Almighty...picked up two racks y'day PM and they are 3 lbs a piece for BB's!!! 

17 inches long and 3 lbs a piece!!! Got the right amount of ribs too......13 







One rack will get salt, pepper and garlic. The other John Henry's Bourbon Rub.

*************************************************************************

Hmmm....they is done after 2½ hrs at 260°, straight Mali's lump 










If I didn't know any better I'd swear these ribs have been "enhanced" with a solution of some sort in order to cook that quick. Below is all I could find out about the ribs and it appears that the higher pH retains more moisture. Hmmm....interesting.

I will say one thing...they are *DAM TENDER AND MOIST!!!* :p

According to The Fresh Market....



> *Murphy Farms - Wheat Fed Pork *
> 
> Understanding the quality of pork is important when making the right selection. Murphy Farms Pork exemplifies our stringent standards and ensures the excellence of our premium chops, baby back ribs and roasts. The three most important factors that affect the quality of pork are:
> 
> ...


----------



## john a (Feb 5, 2008)

They look great  I'm withyou on the cooking time, BB's always take me at least four hours in a Traeger???


----------

